# batery discharger



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

*battery discharger*

started reading an artical in one of the r/c mags last month about a discharger that hooked up to your computer and graphed the discharge, but know i have lost it, anybody know what the name of the company was or what there web site address was?


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.westmountainradio.com/CBA.htm

I've been interested about this as well.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

thank you, i appreciate that


----------

